# Can I Get Marked Down For Showing with a Rope Halter?



## CottonwoodBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2020)

My county fair is in roughly a month and a half. I’m planning on showing 2 (Boer) does and a market wether. And of course Showmanship. One of my does only responds to a rope halter. Can I get marked down for using one in showmanship? It’s plain black, has a short lead and fits her well and She likes it.

also... one of my does, Ophelia, is such a sweetie-pie until I put the halter on her. Then she turns into the devil. She is extremely stubborn and will not move her feet unless someone’s behind her. She was halter broken but then she got sick and associates the halter with meds and shots. I’m considering trying out the phantom halter on her. Have any of you guys tried it and what do you think of it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They have rules on what they would like you to use. So you may get docked if it does not comply.


----------

